
15 Year Old Entrepreneur Launches Teens In Tech - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/04/15-year-old-entrepreneur-launches-teens-in-tech/comment-page-2/#comments
======
dmix
So far that's an online community, not a business. Or at least a site to build
a community around. It could be monetized by ads, but could this attract tens
of thousands of people to actually make money? I'll wait and see.

Starting a site doesn't make you an entrepreneur. But he has made a lot of
important friends that are apparently sold on the IDEA of a 15-yr old
entrepreneur, therefore making him one.

His intentions may be in the right place but the technology behind the site is
uninspiring.

------
noonespecial
Don't fear the haters, kid. Just do your thing. Most of the people criticizing
you are just trying to make themselves feel better about that next game of
Mario Cart they're about to play instead of actually, you know, _doing_
anything.

------
maximumwage
To sum up the criticisms I've seen on TechCrunch - the site is down, it's just
a Wordpress install, difficult to monetize, inexperienced team, the company's
acronym is TIT, etc. With all that said, he learned a valuable lesson. He
learned how to deal with the angriest people from one of the most self-
critical industries in the world (IT). I'm no therapist, but many of the
comments on Slashdot, Reddit, or TechCrunch seem to come straight from a guide
to the DSM IV. If he learns how to deal with criticism like that, then he's
set for life and I'd bet on his next venture succeeding.

~~~
ericwan
agree. though the site doesn't sound impressive, what he's doing is still way
better than going to school or figuring out ways to get alcohol

------
henning
Ouch, moving servers or otherwise being completely down when you get
TechCrunched, without so much as a "give us your email and we'll tell you when
we're back up".

------
cypress-hill
teenager lights up turnkey message board software, knows scoble. YAWN.

okay i am officially a geezer...here is my two cents: have fun playing
webmaster but don't put the calc book down just yet. most of your "contacts"
(scoble etc) are legends only in their own minds. by time you get to college,
everything about today's web will be obsolete. booting up wordpress is not
going to get you far in 2014.

but there may be a gem of widsom here. you might find that eating ramen,
getting fat, and running up your (or your folks in your case) credit cards to
pay your hosting fees isn't as nearly as glamorous as PG and the YCult make it
out to be.

kid you may also be missing a very big boat. webtech is becoming an idiot's
game. the larry/sergey of your generation will likely be a chemist or
physicist. don't get too charmed by the web "business"

~~~
helveticaman
Can you back any of that up?

~~~
cypress-hill
yeah, its true cuz i say so. are you the guy who trolls around the web asking
people to cite everything they say? and yes it is trolling

